# Carousel



## ab canuck (Feb 4, 2018)

Hello all, Just wondering what people think about carousel on the recent tab? I used to have it then about a week ago it was gone again. I know this happened before. I do like to see it on recents because I don't always go to the forum section unless I am looking or researching a specific topic. What are the thoughts or is this a glitch ?


----------



## cmayna (Feb 4, 2018)

agree 100%.  I spend most of my time on "recent" and now no more carousel.  Miss the pics.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 4, 2018)

I'd like to see it on the carousel also. I still go to the forums page as I seem to miss some posts in recent.

Chris


----------



## GaryHibbert (Feb 4, 2018)

Just noticed it was gone Charlie.  I always see it when I log on, so hadn't noticed it was gone.  
I'm like Chris, I always go to the forum page, otherwise I always miss something--there's so many posts these days that you have to be real fast not to miss something.  That said, I agree.  I'd like to see it on the Recents page as well.
Gary


----------



## dr k (Feb 4, 2018)

I like to read watched forums first, then watched threads and the alerts drop as you read and whats left is a "like" if you still have an alert.


----------



## TulsaJeff (Feb 5, 2018)

The carousel showing up on “Recents” was a glitch and we corrected it. Part of the problem is that since there is no sidebar on that page (desktop) for now, the carousel stretches across the page lengthwise without increasing the height skewing the images out of proportion.

I am not opposed to showing the carousel on that page if we can correct the skewing issue.


----------

